# Why is my new HDTV blurry?



## jacag04

I just bought an LG 37" 720p and hooked up my SD Dish Network feed to it and all the edges of anything on the screen have a blurred effect. It's not horrible but it is definitely not acceptable.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A Dish network subscriber would have to tell you for sure, but it's probably due to the way they compress their signal. DIRECTV standard definition programs are often more pixelated toward the edges than at the centers.


----------



## n3ntj

If you're watching SD television on an HDTV, it will tend to be a little blurry. You need to watch HD programming to really get the full capacity of your HDTV, although some digital transmissions (like from my PBS station) look much better than the same programming on their analog feed.

The MPEG-2 compression also doesn't help for some channels.


----------



## Jim5506

Satellite and cable providers compress the heck out of the SD signal and bit starve it also, so you get an inferior picture.


----------



## ibglowin

The bigger the screen size the more you will need a better signal source. SD on an HDTV these days is not great as more and more bandwidth is given away to the HD channels there is less and less for the SD ones.


----------



## RASCAL01

:hurah: :hurah: You need to rub your eyes! Everything will be clearer now


----------



## JM Anthony

I was going to suggest drinking better beer.

John


----------



## scooper

Big screen + SD DBS = not good picture. Sit back 3-5 times the diagonal of the image you're watching and it won't look so bad. This is precisely why I got "only" a 32 inch 16:9 LCD TV - my 4:3 SD DBS looks about like it did on the old 27 inch analog CRT (a tad smaller). YMMV


----------

